

FBI takes Internet hosting firm's server, then mysteriously returns it - AdamFernandez
http://redtape.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/05/11/11647813-the-fbi-took-and-mysteriously-returned-their-server-heres-their-story?chromedomain=usnews

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3958794>

